# How soon could you tell your mini was pregnant?



## ZuZuPetals (Aug 14, 2021)

My mini is about 100 days in foal and I’m sure by just looking at her she’s ever so slightly more bottom heavy and rounded. I realize the baby is so tiny but maybe the fluid and expanding uterus?! Do you all agree or disagree an I crazy HAHA


----------



## Taz (Aug 14, 2021)

I don't know you well enough to say if you're crazy or not but you will be by the time she foals! Hahaha!!
I don't think you should be able to see anything yet but if I've learned one thing going through this it's never say never. If you can see a change and she hasn't put on weight then I would believe you. Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## Kelly (Aug 14, 2021)

Taz said:


> I don't know you well enough to say if you're crazy or not but you will be by the time she foals! Hahaha!!


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Aug 15, 2021)

Taz said:


> I don't know you well enough to say if you're crazy or not but you will be by the time she foals! Hahaha!!
> I don't think you should be able to see anything yet but if I've learned one thing going through this it's never say never. If you can see a change and she hasn't put on weight then I would believe you. Do you have a picture of her?


HAHAHAHAHA I’m scared LOLOL! Let me know if my video is not visible it isn’t for me hmmmm


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2021)

Usually at about 6-7 months , ive been able to feel movement. 

The attached video is just gut movement from her eating


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Aug 15, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Usually at about 6-7 months , ive been able to feel movement.
> 
> The attached video is just gut movement from her eating


I’m not talking about movement I realize that 100%, I’m talking about her belly being so bottom heavy and bloaty this early


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 15, 2021)

Is she a maiden or an experienced broodmare?


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Aug 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Is she a maiden or an experienced broodmare?


A maiden, I’ve had her since she was a yearling she’s 6 years old


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 15, 2021)

USUALLY maidens hide pregnancy till pretty far along. Not all obviously. If she were an experienced broodmare they often show earlier. It is definitely possible. But I wouldn’t count on it yet.


----------

